# Audi - Underwater Camera



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

http://aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_4273.htm

Thoughts? Looks ok!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Gar thats the camera I use but I got my through e-Bay for $70 plus P.H. 
Here is a couple of samples


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

ah, so d'you think 200 odd is a ripoff??


----------

